# Timber Hole.



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I've lost my Lat Longs for the Timber Hole can someone PM or post it?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent. Hope it helps..


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

30 09.809 
86 53.483 

timber hole 
13446.43 
47068.43 
30 09.930 
86 54.634 

timber hole 
13373.74 
47055.21 
30 07.409 
87 01.474 

timber hole 
13372.35 
47055.79 
30 07.508 
87 01.631 

timber hole 
13374.32 
47054.37 
30 07.262 
87 01.389 

timber holes 
13479.59 
47074.89 
30 11.134 
86 51.534 
100* 
timberhole


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah you don't need em, there isn't anything on the Timberholes...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Lobsterman, are you sure there's no fish on them?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ardiemus said:


> Lobsterman, are you sure there's no fish on them?


 
Yes because I already caught them all.:thumbup:


----------

